# Auswhalliste mit mehrfach Auswahl



## flashfactor (17. Okt 2005)

Servus einmal,

wie bekomme ich alle selektierte Werte die ich mittels form an eine Ziel *-jsp schicke?. Momentan bekomme ich mittels getParameter("x") immer nur den ersten selekierten Wert zurück.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## bummerland (17. Okt 2005)

versuch mal getParameterValues(String)


----------



## flashfactor (17. Okt 2005)

Danke


----------

